# NVidia-Profiles bei Steam funktionieren nicht?



## arkim (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Crysis 1 von Steam besorgt. im NVidia Control Panel ist aber das Crysis-Profil nicht aktiv. Kann es sein, dass NVidia CP nur am originalen Ort nachschaut, wo bspw. eine DVD-Installation Crysis hininstalliert hätte? Wie bringe ich NVidia CP bei, dass Crysis im Steam-Ordner ist?

Danke
Micha

P.S.: Ich brauche das, um weiter nach Fehlern zu suchen. Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass Antialialising bei mir nicht funktioniert, egal was ich in der App oder in NvidiaCP einstelle.


----------



## cultraider (30. Dezember 2011)

einfach den haken bei installierten Spielen wegmachen und  aus der Liste auswählen


----------

